# general info and discussions.



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you


I hope you get some use from them.
The whole section, although closed is worth the time to check out.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Butterfly 55 said:


> Thanks for sharing


you are very welcome.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley, I love the workshops and refer to them often. Lately I have been wondering what happens to them if the KP forum takes a tumble - is there any way we can help archive the information?
**********
SHIRLEY (DESIGNER1234 - ANSWER

I am really worried about that. I have tried to reach the admin but nothing happens. 

I have made a copy of the links and published them here but unless someone copies it I am not sure whether they will be kept here or lost. I so wanted the workshop section to show in blue at the top of the page with bookmarks, my posts etc. but admin wouldn't do it. I am really frustrated as it is not an ordinary forum or section and it is so important. 

Pass the word round. You can copy all the workshops by making a pdf OF EACH OF THEM but I have no place to put them. I am going to talk to my son and see if he can figure out how to save them all. So much information and so
much work by so many of us it makes me feel ill if we lose them. It is hard to even let the members know that this is available. 

Any one with ideas as to how we can keep them if it does disappear would be much appreciated. Shirley {Designer1234}


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Shirley,
Thanks for all you do to post and maintain the workshop links.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

How would i open #9 it doesn't work by clicking it

Did you toto the main link . (under my posts here).There is a list of all the links and it would work of you click on it. I will check it out but try that!

*****************
I AM BACK.

********

HOWEVER. there is a wonderful topic which is full of lace knitters including some of our teachers. 
Lurker2 is there and you can ask her about the topic. Sorry. I thought I had that all straightened out. I am going to go and spend some time making it easier for people to find the workshops that are available to read. Shirley (Designer1234)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522566-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

.


----------

